
For Offenders Who Can’t Pay, It’s a Pint of Blood or Jail Time - hwstar
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/20/us/for-offenders-who-cant-pay-its-a-pint-of-blood-or-jail-time.html?_r=0
======
brianbreslin
This is very interesting. Imagine this gets shifted to on demand work/labor.
mechanical turk or temp worker options outside the courthouse.

~~~
hwstar
Other backward ideas this judges may try...

One hour in the "pillory box" just outside the courthouse. with large signs
saying I'm too poor to pay the fine, so I chose to be humiliated instead.

Or the state installs a large treadmill outside the courthouse and connects
the output to a generator. One hour of hard exercise on the treadmill sets you
free.

~~~
brianbreslin
but look at the bailbond industry. these are effectively loan sharks that are
lending you money for your freedom. Why not have temp jobs that need to get
done, and an agency (third party) fronts you the money for your fines and you
do their tasks?

~~~
hwstar
That would be rife for exploitation by commercial interests similar to what is
happening with private prison labour. First it would be one hour of menial
work, then it would increase to a day, then a week...

The bail bond industry prevents a lot of people from languishing in jail, but
it still exploits people. Maybe more people should be released on their own
recognizance instead of asking for bail. This should always be the case for
non-violent crimes. For violent crimes, maybe there should be no bail (I know
this is a potential constitutional issue).

